# Suzuki DF140 repower - Outboard Specialities



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oweee that looks good. 
My only word of advise on the 140 is to check your oil everytime before and maybe after you use it. Reason being is they have a water cooled oil cooler that is a pretty well known failure point on those engines. It ends up pumping saltwater into the oil, or oil into the saltwater. No bueno


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Cut,

Yea I had a long discussion about this with a couple folks about the risk. Most recommended two items minimum of 5 minutes on the flush with the engine running to ensure the thermostat is opened and/or adding something like Salt-Away into the flushing activities.

Thanks ;D

Cheers
Jan


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What motor was on it before? 

I love my fourstroke. My uncle had a DF140 on his action craft and it was always good to him and dead quiet too. Very smooth motors. Congrats and it looks nice on the scout!

Andy


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

1996 2.0 L V6 Mariner 150 2 smoker.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Well some numbers. 20mph @ 3000 RPM - 30mph @ 4000 RPM. WOT 46 MPH @ 5600 RPM. WOT is a little low for that outboard. Max RPM is 5900-6200. Currently spinning a 3 blade SS Suzuki (Solas I believe) 14 dia x 24 pitch. Going to try a 14x22 next.

Cheers


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

14x22 hung. Ran it yesterday. 6K RPM @ 45 MPH. 28 MPH @ 4K RPM. Hole shot felt very good.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

So ran the 14x22 today. Ran good. Over all I've lost less than 5mph over the old engine. However even running between 4300-4900 RPM almost all day, covering nearly 65 miles I had a heck of a time stuffing just under 10 gallons of fuel back into the tank. WIN in my opinion!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Good to know...I am thinking about going from my old two stroke Merc 115 to a Suzuki DF140.  

My hull is rated to 150 but weight is a definite factor in my decision.  

What was the ballpark on the motor and rigging, if you don't mind...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What I found is that the cost depends on where you buy it. Depending on who you use I've seen high 10's low 12's depending.


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for the motor? Looks great


----------

